# wandering around my roots



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Once an anime artist, always an anime artist. :heh:

And once a kid lost in love with nature, always one of those too. They say that man is a boy until the day he dies! :heh:


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

:hail: That tree is incredible! :hail:

I find the contrast in style between the tree/ground with the anime figures to be a bit jarring, but I love the tree.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Is that Pikachu?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Pika! Pika!

My daughter just got a gameboy advance for Xmas from her great uncle.....she's only four and is still learning to read. So instead of letting it go to waste I've been playing Pokemon on it 

Nice artwork btw


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Overfloater said:


> Is that Pikachu?


James-- Ah well, I tried.  I'll try and work on that.

Overfloater-- Could it be something else?  Ash's hair's turned orange because the color scheme has decided to seize control over rationality!

hooha-- Good man! :heh:










Finished another one today! This is what happens when not enough is going on with my tank or with school!

BTW-- Both Ash and Misty are sitting on moss. If you look closely enough in the Misty picture, you might be able to figure out where I drew in some Hydrocotyles.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I've just been in the mood recently . . . lol


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

awesome..
what tool do you use in these drawings?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Photoshop CS2 (but really, any version works well)

Intuos 3 Tablet from Wacom (but again, any tablet from Wacom works good)

I have lots of stock photos from my trip to Japan to use for these types of images, and I have no qualms using the clone stamp. :heh:


----------

